# Vos expos préférées (ou pas)



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

Une petite envie là comme ça, évoquer les expos qui vous ont vraiment plu... ou celles pour lesquelles vous regrettez d'avoir poireauté une heure et demie sous la pluie glaciale, celles qui vous ont ému, touché, émerveillé, ouvert un monde nouveau ou ressassé des évidences artistiques pesantes... histoire d'aider à choisir dans tout ce qui est proposé et qu'on n'a pas le temps de voir.

je propose donc : 

- le titre (avec un lien c'est encore mieux) et la localisation
- la date de fin (bah oui on se fait couillonner des fois - ah merde tiens c'est fini !)
- les conditions genre attente supportable ou non, circulation à l'intérieur agréable ou pas, le prix correct ou pas du tout, etc...
- *et surtout* un petit commentaire personnel, ce que ça a éveillé en vous ? (pas la peine de faire un simple listing, y a des sites ou des magasines pour ça, ni une chronique de quatre pages à chaque fois merci  )

Pour lancer le biniou je vous fais celle du jour : 

- L'âge d'or des sciences Arabes à l'IMA à Paris
- jusqu'au 19 mars 2006
- zéro attente aujourd'hui, pourtant dimanche gris-mouillé , prix dans la norme
- muséographie aérée et agréable, alternant des livres (très) anciens généralement ornementés, objets divers (magnifiques astrolabes...), miniatures et courtes vidéos plutôt bien choisies, durée du parcours tout à fait supportable même en étant attentif, pas de bousculades.

- et pour ma part une plongée dans un monde que je connais bien trop peu, une réflexion sur la relativité des progrès et des dominations culturelles et intellectuelles au fil des époques (désolé pour le poncif ) ; émotion devant des schémas anatomiques et des calculs sur la rotation des planètes établis au 11ème siècle, date où faire la même chose ici valait de cuisantes punitions... étonnement devant le nombre de représentations précises de l'homme, des animaux et des plantes, inhabituelles dans cette culture là, et quand même un petit regret sur l'architecture, évoquée un peu trop brièvement. Salutaire bouffée d'oxygène dans un monde aveuglé par tant de clichés, je conseille


----------



## bengilli (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonne idée ce thread

A ne pas rater d'autant qu'il reste peu de temps, l'expo *Klimt, Schiele, Moser, Kokoschka* au Grand Palais, je crois que c'est 10 euros l'entrée, avec toujours pas mal de queue, ça vaut le coup d'acheter un Pass à l'avance. Il y a beaucoup d'½uvres majeures de Klimt et Schiele, et il est passionnant de découvrir Moser (pour moi en tous cas), un autre sécessionniste viennois.

J'ai bien aimé l'expo *Renoir - Renoir* à la Nouvelle Cinémathèque (Métro Bercy) qui met en parallèle les univers créatifs de Jean Renoir et de son père, le peintre Pierre-Auguste Renoir. Le bâtiment contemporain de la nouvelle cinémathèque justifie à lui seul le détour. A ne pas rater également une projection dans la salle de cinéma de la cinémathèque, sans doute la meilleure salle de Paris. Et pour ceux qui ont des à priori, il n'y a pas de que des "vieux" films qui y sont projetés  De mémoire je crois que c'est 6 euros l'entrée.

Plus classique j'ai bien aimé l'expo *Giraudet au Louvre*, des toiles monumentales, à travers plusieurs époques : la révolution, l'empire... expo bien conçue, assez courte mais digeste.


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

Klimt-Schiele effectivement ça termine le 23, j'espère avoir le courage...
J'ai déjà raté Dada à cause de la foule...  

Par contre bonne surprise avec la collection Phillips au Sénat (Paris toujours) quoiqu'un peu chère (11 ¤ quand même) et dans un lieu toujours exigu, pas super agréable malgré des progrès sur les éclairages. Attente raisonnable mais c'était juste après les fêtes.
Le parcours chronologique est intéressant didactique mais pas pesant. Plaisir de voir enfin pour de vrai le déjeuner des canotiers, des VanGogh précoces, puis de glisser en passant par tous les grands noms jusqu'à Picasso, Hopper... (et dire que c'est une collection privée :mouais: preuve qu'avec peu de moyens et beaucoup de goût on peut faire des belles choses ).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

j'attends que la queue veuiile bien raccourcir...

pour les amoureux de photos...

*à voir absolument (jusqu'au 18 février)*


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

*13 octobre 2005 - 16 janvier 2006


* De grands regrets parfois de ne plus habiter  la Capitale...... alors je me contente de visiter les expos Parisiennes... sur le grand Rézo...

 Elle doit valoir le coup... pour ceux qui en ont encore le temps... ​ ​ ​


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

Expo Dada au centre Pompidou, j'ai adoré. Je crois que ça s'est terminé hier.
L'expo Modigliani au Luxembourg il y a 2 ans, magnifique. Surtout quand tu sais que ce mec est mort dans la déchéance la plus totale, voir des centaines de metres de file d'attente, ça fait tout drôle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour le lien Hélène


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2006)

Une expo temporaire et itinerante orchestrée par le musée de londres sur Philip Treacy&#8217;s à defaut de faire un tour devant les toiles de kandinsky :rose:


_le site officiel de treacy_


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci les garçons...pour les liens  ça permet de se balader... et de voyager aussi...   









superbe les photos de Cadiou...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Au musée d'art moderne de Paris Bonnard


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

L'expo Yôkai à la maison de la culture du Japon à Paris, se termine bientôt (28 janvier).
Etonnantes visions d'un bestiaire démoniaque imaginaire qui inspire encore énormément (Miyazaki... ), la mise en scène dans la pénombre de ces estampes et rouleaux anciens (16-20 ème siècle) aux couleurs magnifiquement préservées laisse rêveur... la technique illustrative parfois si proche de la BD moderne est aussi surprenante que ces chimères velues, cyclopes menaçants et araignées humaines.

entrée 6 ¤, pas de foule, ça intéressera aussi les passionnés de mangas.


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

J'irai faire un tour ..par contre je ne raterais pas à la salle Guimet : Peintures de la Cour de Chine (1662-1796)


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> L'expo Yôkai à la maison de la culture du Japon à Paris, se termine bientôt (28 janvier).
> Etonnantes visions d'un bestiaire démoniaque imaginaire qui inspire encore énormément (Miyazaki... ), la mise en scène dans la pénombre de ces estampes et rouleaux anciens (16-20 ème siècle) aux couleurs magnifiquement préservées laisse rêveur... la technique illustrative parfois si proche de la BD moderne est aussi surprenante que ces chimères velues, cyclopes menaçants et araignées humaines.
> 
> entrée 6 ¤, pas de foule, ça intéressera aussi les passionnés de mangas.



Je ne suis pas particulièrement passionné par les Mangas , mais les  estampes sont vraiment magnifique et les rouleaux joliment illustré.

Merci.


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah... les fameuses estampes japonaises.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ah... les fameuses estampes japonaises.....



Hein?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hein?



tu te fais du mal


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ah... les fameuses estampes japonaises.....



Si tu me montre les tiennes je te fais voir les miennes  

[ah ben non]_ mxrde je vais pas saborder mon propre thread non plus _ [/ah ben non alors]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me montre les tiennes je te fais voir les miennes
> 
> [ah ben non]_ mxrde je vais pas saborder mon propre thread non plus _ [/ah ben non alors]



Pas de panique! L'Art peut très bien s'accomoder et se nourrir du trivial...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me montre les tiennes je te fais voir les miennes
> 
> [ah ben non]_ mxrde je vais pas saborder mon propre thread non plus _ [/ah ben non alors]


Tu vois il ne faut pas saboter....


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)

il parait que l'exposition Au Soleil à Cannes, du 15 juillet au 15 aout, est pas mal... mais faut y aller de 16h00 à 18h00, sinon risque grave de problèmes de santé ...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Sebastiao Salgado, Territoires et Vie, à la BNF (site Richelieu), jusqu'au 15 janvier je crois







chouette expo...un peu exigu comme endroit, et un peu courte, mais très chouette


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

​ 


*DAns la série Photographie*... qu'un ami m'avait fait découvrir...   Pour ceux qui voyage... 


Un univers Hors du temps... parfois tellement crû et mais tellement fort... des années de photos, un travail stupéfiant...


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

Bracque/Laurens : Palais Saint-Pierre à Lyon jusqu'au 30 janvier.

Rien à faire: je préfère l'homme à la guitarre que la femme idoine, par contre les femmes de Laurens sont belles, rondes et enviables&#8230;

Ne pas rater les dessins de Bracques illustrnant la Théogonie d'Hésiode !

:mouais:

http://www.pompidoucenter.fr/Pompidou/Manifs.nsf/AllExpositions/5BD5B00C5B7E41F4C125708F003FF657?OpenDocument


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *13 octobre 2005 - 16 janvier 2006
> 
> 
> * De grands regrets parfois de ne plus habiter  la Capitale...... alors je me contente de visiter les expos Parisiennes... sur le grand Rézo...
> ...



Il reste peu de jours.... Je vous la conseille. Les expositions d'art sur un thème donné sont trop rares pour ne pas y aller. Les grandes expos monographiques (Picasso, Matisse...), au déroulement trop souvent chronologique ("Sa vie Son oeuvre), me gavent de plus en plus. A l'inverse sur ce thème très riche, l'expo visite comment l'art a pu se saisir de la mélancolie, en dialoguant avec les différentes définitions du terme (mélancolie dans la philosophie antique, mélancolie selon la psychiatrie au 19ème siècle etc.). Il n'y a pas que des oeuvres d'art mais aussi de surprenants objets dans le "cabinet de curiosités".

Sinon la très impressionnante expo Ron MUECK à la fondation Cartier (cliquer sur "en ce moment" / "Ron Mueck" sur la page du lien). Exposition "courte", car il y a peu de pièces (chacune représentant un énorme travail) mais çà vaut la visite.


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2006)

Les expositions ? Formidable !

Une fois ce sont les Arabes qui ont tout inventé, puis une autre expo nous explique que ce sont les Chinois, une autre encore que ce sont les Allemands et ainsi de suite...

J'en tire la conclusion que je fais partie des derniers des cons... Donc je ne mets plus les pieds dans ce genre d'expo.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Donc je ne mets plus les pieds dans ce genre d'expo.



Comme tu le suggères ça s'adresse plus à la tête qu'aux pieds de toutes façons.


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le suggères ça s'adresse plus à la tête qu'aux pieds de toutes façons.


Forcément ! Et les derniers des cons n'ont pas de tête !


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste peu de jours.... Je vous la conseille. Les expositions d'art sur un thème donné sont trop rares pour ne pas y aller. Les grandes expos monographiques (Picasso, Matisse...), au déroulement trop souvent chronologique ("Sa vie Son oeuvre), me gavent de plus en plus. A l'inverse sur ce thème très riche, l'expo visite comment l'art a pu se saisir de la mélancolie, en dialoguant avec les différentes définitions du terme (mélancolie dans la philosophie antique, mélancolie selon la psychiatrie au 19ème siècle etc.). Il n'y a pas que des oeuvres d'art mais aussi de surprenants objets dans le "cabinet de curiosités".
> 
> Sinon la très impressionnante expo Ron MUECK à la fondation Cartier



Ben je reviens de Mélancolie et j'avoue une certaine déception, vraiment, alors allons-y dans le subjectif : impression de bric à brac sans réelle cohérence thématique, mélangeant les enfers, la tentation de StAntoine et autres interrogations, le moindre portrait de jeune homme pensif est estampillé mélancolique, des paysages vaguement mornes itou... Un parcours peu didactique sans intention claire mélangeant des tas de notions artistiques, culturelles-religieuses ou psychologiques plus ou moins bien maîtrisées et vulgarisées à l'avenant...  Des objets hétéroclites plus macabres que mélancoliques, des citations pêle-mêle sans lien... En ajoutant quelques soucis scénographiques comme les légendes des oeuvres écrites en tout petit gris clair sur fond gris moyen ou bleu pale sur vert clair mouais: ), les objets tels que des livres anciens dans de minuscules vitrines placées sous les toiles rateau: ), la circulation de la foule - dense - est un réel problème, les gens s'agglutinent (texte mural au milieu des passages...), bref la visite m'a paru franchement désagréable. En émergent quelques perles inattendues (de Mueck justement, Hopper, les autoportraits de Beaudelaire et de Picasso) et quelques manques étonnants (pas de piéta, finalement peu de romantiques - un comble, un seul Münch bien peu représentatif), j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la logique des commissaires de cette expo qui montre à mon goût à la fois trop et trop peu et trop mal (oui, je suis dur mais j'en attendais mieux que ça !).
Cerise aigre sur ce gâteau amer facturé quand même 10 ¤, une heure et demie d'attente dans le froid avec un vigile qui faisait couper la file à *tous* les porteurs de carte : invalidité et vermeil (normal) mais aussi carte d'étudiant !  

Un petit tour au Louvre bien ciblé en dira plus et dans un confort incomparablement meilleur...


----------



## ultrabody (15 Janvier 2006)

Je suis allé à une exposition photographique suite au conseil d'une connaissance....
ce fut ma première exposition : Bernard Faucon (maison européenne de la photographie, Paris)

je vous invite toutes et tous à y aller.
et ce fut impressionnant combien Bernard Faucon puisse nous faire "vivre ses photos" (je m'exprime mal), faire vivre des objets non vivants ...

enfin il faut y aller pour comprendre... ^^


----------



## quetzalk (19 Janvier 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé à une exposition photographique suite au conseil d'une connaissance....
> ce fut ma première exposition : Bernard Faucon (maison européenne de la photographie, Paris)
> 
> je vous invite toutes et tous à y aller.
> ...



Ouais heuuuuuu...   :mouais: j'en reviens et bof.

Ce que j'ai compris c'est que quand on est reconnu dans son milieu artistique et qu'on emballe le total dans du verbiage théorisant abscons (monsieur a fait "des études de philosophie et de théologie" apprend-on à l'entrée), on peut exposer "dans les musées du monde entier" et faire se pâmer l'intelligentsia du bon goût avec des photos plastiquement assez intéressantes mais dont le thème central est de montrer des garçonnets en slip, lascivement avachis sous un rayon de soleil doré et dans diverses situations plus que très largement équivoques :rateau: . Douteux, douteux, douteux.

On a excommunié des David Hamilton pour bien moins que ça, je croyais que tout ça était enfin passé de mode... :hein: Etonnamment les bonnes âmes ignorent tout ça dans un silence assourdissant et se bornent à s'ébaubir devant les fameuses "mises en scènes" dont la créativité se borne quand même à recréer des ambiances de sa maison familiale au temps de son enfance à lui.

:sick: 

Si on ajoute l'expo Depardon qui dans les textes d'accompagnement s'autocongratule et se justifie par des commentaires politiques largement déplacés (tel est "réellement proche des gens", tel autre a l'air sympa sur la photo alors que non...) et des portraits globalement moyens, et qu'on se rappelle le grotesque happening des polaroïds d'Andy Warhol (désolé mais Jackeline Kennedy à la plage en pola, prise par Warhol ou pas... ça reste une photo de vacances sans aucun intérêt  ), on finirait par se dire que la programmation de ce lieu ne va pas vers le mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Bernard Faucon. Tiens. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas revu ses images. J'irai bien voir cette expo si j'ai le temps. J'aimais bien son travail dans les années 80 : c'était assez onirique, plutôt décalé, en marge de toute la "culture visuelle" agressive de l'époque (le "look", les images publicitaires de JP Goude...). Mais je me demande comment çà a vieilli. Le compère Quetzalk n'a pas eu l'air d'apprécier. 
C'est vrai que c'est quand même gonflant cette manie du CV "surdiplômé" à l'entrée des expos. Mais il peut s'agir d'un choix du conservateur et non de l'artiste.


----------



## ultrabody (4 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bernard Faucon. Tiens. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas revu ses images. J'irai bien voir cette expo si j'ai le temps. J'aimais bien son travail dans les années 80 : c'était assez onirique, plutôt décalé, en marge de toute la "culture visuelle" agressive de l'époque (le "look", les images publicitaires de JP Goude...). Mais je me demande comment çà a vieilli. Le compère Quetzalk n'a pas eu l'air d'apprécier.
> C'est vrai que c'est quand même gonflant cette manie du CV "surdiplômé" à l'entrée des expos. Mais il peut s'agir *d'un choix du conservateur et non de l'artiste*.


 
oui je suis d'accord avec toi...


quetzalk, par contre, je trouve qu'il est impressionnant car il arrive à donner vie à des éléments sans vie !!

bref, nous comprenons chacun de notre manière les expositions.
tu as explique "le  thème central est de montrer des garçonnets en slip, lascivement avachis sous un rayon de soleil doré et dans diverses situations plus que très largement équivoques"..
bif bof, je ne suis pas du tout de ton avis... prendre des garçons nus, en slip peut signifier autre chose. On ne peut s'arreter uniquement sur la photo, sur ce qu'elle montre visuellement. ensuite il y a un travail de compréhension à faire : ce que nous comprenons, et ce que l'auteur a voulu nous montrer.

Les photos qu'il a exposé est souvent une caricature de ce que nous sommes dans la vie, et c'est assez étonnant...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Février 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> quetzalk, par contre, je trouve qu'il est impressionnant car il arrive à donner vie à des éléments sans vie !!
> 
> bref, nous comprenons chacun de notre manière les expositions.



Ah tout à fait d'accord, je ne prétends nullement être objectif, c'est juste la sensation que ça m'a donné. C'est intéressant que nous n'ayons pas tous ressenti la même chose. N'empêche que 80 % des photos exposées montrent des petits garçons presque nus  . C'est pas anodin car quand même transgressif, essaie de passer une petite annonce pour "réaliser un projet artistique" voisin, tu pourras toujours essayer d'expliquer aux gendarmes que l'important c'est pas le petit garçon c'est le rayon de soleil, la poudre dorée par terre et le mannequin ligoté contre un poteau.

Après oui sur le plan plastique et technique il y a une vraie recherche c'est clair, après de manière encore une fois très subjective je n'ai pas trouvé ça génial. Oui photographier des mannequins habillés ça leur donne l'air vivant, mais je n'y vois nul exploit, plus des playmobils géants. Ah peut-être c'est le premier à le faire alors, dans ce cas OK. Oui jeter de la poudre colorée deci-delà ça fait des reflets... bon et après ?


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous!!
Alors moi, j' ai vu et très apprecié l' expo de Ron Mueck à la Fondation Cartier ( pour les Parisiens )  C'est un sculpteur Australien qui a un talent fou.L'hyperréalisme de ses oeuvres est très troublant . Les personnages homme et femme sont presque vivant .Un seul regret :il n'y avait que 5 ou 6 oeuvres exposées .C'est bien dommage !!!  Vraiment a voir


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Février 2006)

A New York l'année dernière, j'ai découvert cette  l'expo qui est dans ma signature... En espérant la voir un jour à Paris. Elle existe depuis 2002 et parcourt le monde depuis.


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Effectivement ; c'est très beau .....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

> photos exposées montrent des petits garçons presque nus  . C'est pas anodin car quand même transgressif, essaie de passer une petite annonce pour "réaliser un projet artistique" voisin, tu pourras toujours essayer d'expliquer aux gendarmes que l'important c'est pas le petit garçon c'est le rayon de soleil, la poudre dorée par terre et le mannequin ligoté contre un poteau.



Ami Quetzalk, je me demande s'il n'y a pas un effet de l'époque concernant désormais la vision de telles images. Explicitement : la révélation des affaires de pédophilie depuis une dizaine d'années. Dans les années 80, il ne me semble pas que ces images provoquaient spontanément ce type de réaction. Après tout, nous sommes tous plus ou moins le produit de notre époque, et celle-ci influe sur notre perception (partiellement du moins). 
Certains dessins d'amphores grecques nous apparaissent carrément pornographiques, qui plus est ceux représentant des ébats entre "vieux barbus" et "jeunes éphèbes" (des héllènes et des garçons... :rose. Mais quid de la perception et de la signification de ces dessins pour les Grecs Anciens ? Difficile à dire...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ami Quetzalk, je me demande s'il n'y a pas un effet de l'époque concernant désormais la vision de telles images.



Oui c'est clair. Mais de même David Hamilton, on en faisait des couvertures de cahiers d'écolier(e)s dans les années 70... T'imagine ça aujourd'hui ? J'ai lu quelque part que ses films n'étaient même  pas édités en DVD aujourd'hui, alors qu'il y avait les affiches sur tous les cinés à l'époque.

Mais le fait qu'un acte ou une situation était toléré ou gratifié autrefois et devienne interdit maintenant ne le justifie pas non plus automatiquement...
Sur ce plan en particulier il a fallu bien du temps pour qu'on passe du concept de "ballets roses/ballets bleus" (sous-entendu "amusement vaguement cradingue de vieux messieurs") à "pédophilie" (délit commis par un pervers qui abuse l'innoncence de mineurs).

Je ne pense pas que Bernard Faucon soit totalement déconnecté de son époque au point de ne pas être au courant du changement de la société à l'égard de ce problème, c'est ça qui me met mal à l'aise (on ne le présente pas comme une rétrospective d'un photographe d'il y a 40 ans que je sache...). 

Après au delà des sensibilités restent quand même les lois - écrites ou non - de l'époque. Je redis ce que je pense, quelqu'un qui ferait la même chose que Faucon sans sa notoriété et l'habillage verbeux des photos, serait vite exposé à de lourds ennuis.

Enfin pour les Grecs anciens oui, mais c'était alors accepté dans les règles de la société, cela n'avait dans ce contexte rien de transgressifs (contrairement à l'homosexualité entre adultes, très interdite). 

Ô tempores aux morilles !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

> David Hamilton, on en faisait des couvertures de cahiers d'écolier(e)s dans les années 70.



çà c'est du vécu ! heu: ... moi aussi....). J'envoyais même des cartes postales de David Hamilton à mon frangin à l'internat quand j'étais gamin !


----------



## ultrabody (6 Février 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis d'accord avec toi...
> 
> 
> quetzalk, par contre, je trouve qu'il est impressionnant car il arrive à donner vie à des éléments sans vie !!
> ...


 
il faudrait que j'aille voir une aute exposition pour avoir une autre idée, voir d'autre technique de photographie.

j'ai vu un film récemment: la terre vue du ciel.
Les photos sont incroyablement belle. je n'aurais jamais pensé que la Terre pouvait cacher de telle beauté....


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon la très impressionnante expo Ron MUECK à la fondation Cartier (cliquer sur "en ce moment" / "Ron Mueck" sur la page du lien). Exposition "courte", car il y a peu de pièces (chacune représentant un énorme travail) mais çà vaut la visite.






*Et tu as trouvé ça comment ??? *


----------



## quetzalk (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu as trouvé ça comment ??? *



ENORME


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu as trouvé ça comment ??? *



Impressionant !!!
Quel travail...bravo 
:style:


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Les uvres exposées ont été sélectionnées par le *Type Directors* Club of New York (Club des *directeurs artistiques* de New York)


:mouais: dis donc monsieur le jeune étudiant polygraphe (jadore ce nom suisse) il faudrait voir à pas mélanger _Type Directors Club_ et _Art Directors Club_ ça la fout mal quand même.

Y vous apprennent rien les prof à lECV ?  Tout du moins les prof danglais


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

*Deux expos dont un vernissage ce soir :love: :*

L'expo du TDC (Type Directors Club) est cours jusqu'au 17 Février 2006

* C'est où ?*

Elle se situe à l'ecv (Ecole de Communication Visuelle) de Nantes, 20 rue de l'héronnière, à côté de la médiathèque.

*Qui expose ?*

Les &#339;uvres exposées ont été sélectionnées par le Type Directors Club of New York (Club des directeurs artistiques de New York) qui organise un concours international auprès de plus de 2 000 graphistes - professionnels et étudiants - représentants plus de 30 pays. Les &#339;uvres lauréates sont présentées dans une exposition itinérante dans le monde entier.

PS pour Nephou  : Ce sont les journalistes (j'ai repris la partie de "qui expose ?" dans le journal) qui traduisent comme ça le TDC  Peut être que la bonne traduction est (Club des directeurs typographes de New York) ?

-------------------

Le vernissage ce soir à 20h :

Anne (ancienne ecv) expose au BOB SCOTT, bistrot marin, 22 rue des carmes, Nantes.

Expo du 14 février au 8 mars 

Peut être des photos plus tard


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Si vous êtes dans le coin où si vous passez par là, faites une visite au *MACVAL* 
Non ce n'est pas un musée sur le Machintosh comme on pourrait le croire mais simplement le nouveau musée d'art comptemporain du val de marne, tout beau tout neuf !
La collection permanente est assedz chouette.


----------



## ultrabody (16 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu as trouvé ça comment ??? *


 

impressionnant ..........


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon là, je rentre de l'expo "La Seine des photographes" qui se tient à la Conciergerie du 3 février au 8 mai (8 en tarif normal)
> 
> Je m'attendais à retrouver une expo un peu bateau (mouche :rateau: autant que ce soit moi qui la fasse avant pascal77  ) mais j'ai eu la surprise de découvrir des choses. Si on y retrouve Henri Cartier-Bresson (dont une expo dans l'expo), Robert Doisneau, Ronis, j'ai découvert et flashé sur Alberto Jonquieres et Luc Boegly.
> 
> ...



tiens, je suis allé à l'inauguration, ambiance saucisse champagne, et je me souviens plus trop.. :style:
enfin si, en dehors des classiques, j'ai apprécié les photos "reportages" assez sympathiques....cela dit, pas grand chose de contemporain...ça fait une vision un peu passeiste-nostalgique, nan?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu as trouvé ça comment ??? *



Celui-là n'était pas à la fondation Cartier... J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2006)

*




*​ 

*LES UVRES DE LA COLLECTION LAMBERT EN                    AVIGNON
*


*EXPOSITION JUSQU'AU 4 JUIN 2006*




*



*​





*Pour fêter les cinq                    premières années de la création du musée*,                    la Collection Lambert en Avignon présente des chefs-duvres                    du fonds. Elle renoue avec les cycles dexpositions                     Rendez-vous  qui proposaient de découvrir la collection                    dYvon Lambert en quatre temps forts. Pour cette date anniversaire                    du musée, le public pourra (re)découvrir les plus                    belles uvres du fonds, riche aujourdhui de plus                    de mille pièces, et dautres jamais dévoilées                    au public.

*LISTES DES ARTISTES*
                  CARLOS AMORALES . ROBERT BARRY . JEAN-MICHEL BASQUIAT . CHRISTIAN                    BOLTANSKI . LOUISE BOURGEOIS . DANIEL BUREN . ANDRÉ CADERE                    . NAN GOLDIN . DOUGLAS GORDON . JENNY HOLZER . RONI HORN . JONATHAN                    HOROWITZ . LOUIS JAMMES . KOO JEONG-A . JOSEPH KOSUTH . JANNIS                    KOUNELLIS . BARBARA KRUGER . JESPER JUST . DAVID LAMELAS . BERTRAND                    LAVIER . LOUISE LAWLER . CLAUDE LÉVÊQUE . SOL LEWITT                    . RICHARD LONG . ROBERT MANGOLD . CHRISTIAN MARCLAY . AGNES                    MARTIN . HENRI MATISSE . ADAM MCEWEN . JONATHAN MONK . REI NAITO                    . BRUCE NAUMAN . AURÉLIE NEMOURS . RIKA NOGUCHI . GIULIO                    PAOLINI . ADAM PENDLETON . GIUSEPPE PENONE . OLIVIER PIETSCH                    . ROBERT RAUSCHENBERG . ROBERT RYMAN . FRED SANDBACK . JULIAN                    SCHNABEL . RICHARD SERRA . ANDRES SERRANO . NIELE TORONI . CY                    TWOMBLY . ANDY WARHOL . 
                  LAWRENCE WEINER

Pour ceux qui passseront dans le coin... ... ou ceux qui y sont déjà...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2006)

hu ? 
plus personne ne va rien voir ?  

sérieux, n'ayant que trop peu de temps actuellement pour aller voir ce qui se passe, je suis preneur de tout commentaires et critiques sur les expos actuelles ! :love: 

quelqu'un a vu le musée du quai Branly au fait ? y a-t-il toujours autant la queue pour rentrer ?


----------



## unizu carn (19 Février 2007)

Nous serons bient&#244;t en mars, et je n'ai toujours pas pu voir cette exposition parisienne qui me tenait &#224; c&#339;ur. Si l'une ou l'un d'entre vous profitait de son temps pour y aller, je serais tr&#232;s heureuse qu'on me la raconte, voire, que l'on me ram&#232;ne un catalogue (que je rembourserai).
:love:


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2007)

*Espace Van-Gogh, du 31 mars au 10 juin 2007*
*à Arles...*

*Tranches de Clergue*




			
				Monsieur Clergue a dit:
			
		

> « Je suis né le 14 août 1934 à Arles, à l'Hôtel-Dieu. Là où Vincent Van Gogh avait été interné. Cet hôpital est devenu des années plus tard l'Espace Van-Gogh où mes photos sont exposées aujourd'hui. Pour moi, c'est une manière de boucler la boucle. »




Je crois que je vais trouver le temps de filer à Arles...​


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2007)

Tu as un peu de marge...

En revanche, ceux qui voudraient voir la fabuleuse exposition "inaugurale" que le Mus&#233;e Fabre de Montpellier, pour sa r&#233;ouverture, consacre &#224; un hommage au galeriste Jean Fournier, ont int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se presser, c'est jusqu'au 6 mai.
Au programme de "la couleur toujours recommenc&#233;e", un parcours de vie dans l'art contemporain depuis les ann&#233;es 50. Bishop, Mitchell, Buraglio, Degottex (deux magnifiques noir et gris), jusqu'&#224; de toutes jeunes pousses, et un espace d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Simon Hanta&#239;, avec des &#339;uvres maitresses, comme cette tabula bleue :





ou cette magnifique &#233;tude jaune dont je n'arrive pas &#224; retrouver une photo.

Et pour 2 &#8364; de plus, aller voir ce nouveau mus&#233;e, flanez, ou foncez voir l'espace Soulages.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Je voulais ouvrir un fil sur les expo et je me suis dit que j'allais vérifier s'il en existait déjà un. Et là, que vois-je, ce fil  .
Alors je vais y mettre mon grain de sel.
Je vais pas faire toutes les expo car sinon j'en aurai pour 10 heures. ALors la dernière vue est celle de la collection Pinault au Tri Postal à Lille qui se finit le 6 Janvier (Désolé:rose: )
Il s'agit d'une partie de la collection de ce riche homme d'affaire ayant depuis près d'un quanzaine d'année une furieuse tendance à tous collectionner de l'art contemporain. Elle se concentre principalement sur la vidéo avec quelques "écarts" notamment au niveau de la photographie.
Tous les grands noms de l'art vidéo sont là, Bill Graham, Bruce Nauman, Bill Violla, Serrano aux plus récents comme Pierre Huyghe, Adel Abdessemed... Sans oublier les photo de Nan Goldin, Gilbert & Georges, les néons de Dan Flavin.....
Bien sur j'en oublie beaucoup tant l'expo est riche. Certaines pièces sont vraiment essentielles dans l'histoire de l'art contemporain et il est donc fort intéressant de pouvoir enfin les voir. D'autres paraissent moins pertinentes, moins marquantes mais l'ensemble est assez harmonieux.
Bonne expo


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2008)

Même pas peur.. ​ 

Pour ceux qui aiment les univers à la Tim Burton, j'ai découvert par hasard les illustrations de Benjamin Lacombe il y a quelques jours.
Et même qu'il y a une expo autour de son oeuvre en ce moment, pas très loin de chez moi. Pas belle la vie ?


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> Même pas peur.. ​
> 
> Pour ceux qui aiment les univers à la Tim Burton, j'ai découvert par hasard les illustrations de Benjamin Lacombe il y a quelques jours.
> Et même qu'il y a une expo autour de son oeuvre en ce moment, pas très loin de chez moi. Pas belle la vie ?



Rho l'aut' comme elle se la pète genre j'ai fouillé les renseignements tout ça !!! :mouais:  

Je peux le redire ?? " Moi j'irais bien en tout cas !"   :love:


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2008)

Demain ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2008)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une expo, mais un peu quand même... J'ai trouvé l'idée originale, peut-être que quelques parisiens l'ont déjà vue ?

En fait c'est le_ teaser_ de l'expo 
L'Enfer de la biliothèque - Eros au secret -. Une station fantôme du métro parisien a été "décorée" d'images suggestives... Malheureusement je n'arriverai ni a aller voir a station, ni l'expo...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

vu récemment à la Tate Modern de Londres la retrospective de *Louise Bourgeois* (visible à paris au CGP courant mars 2008)...


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2008)

Dommage, trop loin de chez moi...
À la "_Maison d'Ailleurs_"...
_"L'expo qui rend fou   H.P. Lovecraft et le livre de raison"..._


----------



## benmoss (15 Janvier 2008)

l'expo giacometti
une bonne petite expo a pompidou, tres agreable, pas d'etouffement dans la mise en place, aussi bien des oeuvres de lui que des photos prises dans son atelier...franchement...a voir


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Janvier 2008)

L'expo est superbe 
En revanche je me demande toujours pourquoi ils l'ont appelée "l'atelier d'Alberto Giacometti" :mouais:

Giacometti travaillait dans un bordel et dans une crasse des plus épais... j'ai un peu tiqué sur l'ambiance aseptisée de l'exposition... tout blanc, partout...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

vu dernièrement lee bull _on every new shadow_ à la *fondation cartier*: cristal aérien et envoûtant. les architectures mutantes de daniel arsham _playground_ chez *emmanuel perrotin* et carsten höller _double shadow_ chez *air de paris*...


----------



## benmoss (21 Janvier 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> L'expo est superbe
> En revanche je me demande toujours pourquoi ils l'ont appelée "l'atelier d'Alberto Giacometti" :mouais:
> 
> Giacometti travaillait dans un bordel et dans une crasse des plus épais... j'ai un peu tiqué sur l'ambiance aseptisée de l'exposition... tout blanc, partout...



c'est pas faux...mais j'y avait pas pensé quand je l'ai vu...c'est plutot l'espace qui m'a surpris..note que l'intitulé "atelier" tiens plus au fait que parmis les oeuvres exposées, beaucoup sont des ébauches et des plans pour ses futurs travaux + des moulages des murs dudit atelier...ceci explique cela...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

galerie emmanuel perrotin.

elmgreen et dragset






klara kristalova


----------



## benmoss (26 Janvier 2008)

petit passage aujourd'hui à Bruxelles pour aller mater l'expo Da Vinci qui n'etait pas top top, trop de monde, pas assez d'espace...enfin ceux qui ont deja vecu ça comprendront que c'est pas des conditions géniales...
par contre, sur le retour, petit arrêt au domaine Solvay à  La Hulpe pour aller a la Fondation Folon...premiere visite pour moi là bas...et une impression inoubliable:love::love::love:...tout bonnement magnifique, il faut y aller..
tellement magnifique que j'ai craqué , et HOP, une petite affiche..et je m'en tire a bon compte, mon pere a fait peter la CB..et HOP, une aquatinte numérotée ...enfin je prepare deja mon retour là bas entre avril et septembre ou ils vont sortir une partie des oeuvres gardées bien au chaud dans leur réserve...si vous aimez bien le genre, il faut..et pour ceux qui savent pas qui c'est, et beh c'est le type qui a fait ceci


----------



## Craquounette (16 Février 2008)

Superbe expo sur les dessins de Victor Hugo à la fondation de l'Hermitage à Lausanne.




Et oui, Victor Hugo a dessiné tout au long de sa vie. Cette expo montre un grand nombre dessins : fantastiques, graphiques, surréalistes, tjrs dans les mêmes teintes... 

Personnellement j'ai vraiment bcp aimé. De plus, la fondation de l'Hermitage est un lieu magnifique.

​
_Je ne sais pas très bien si j'ai le droit de mettre l'image de l'affiche :mouais: Si ce n'est pas le cas, je laisse soin aux hommes verts de faire le nécessaire _


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juillet 2008)

Hokusai au musée Guimet, c'est jusqu'au 4 Août : ne vous dépêchez pas, j'ai pas aimé .

Quelques perles magnifiques bien sûr, mais assez mal exposées dans un lieu étriqué (avec surtout, la mauvaise idée d'exposer des oeuvres au mur ET sur tables vitrées au même endroit, bonjour la bousculade), et globalement d'un intérêt très inégal, une présentation pédante et désordonnée qui ne permet guère de comprendre le parcours biographique et artistique du peintre...

Pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de voir la précédente expo Hiroshige à la MCJP c'est vraiment décevant... dommage pour cette forme d'art si poétique que l'on voit plus souvent chez les antiquaires que dans les lieux publics...


qzk


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2008)

quetzalk a dit:


> Hokusai au musée Guimet, c'est jusqu'au 4 Août : ne vous dépêchez pas, j'ai pas aimé .



Même pas les dessins érotiques ?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Même pas les dessins érotiques ?



bah non... bien vrai... l'érotisme japonais "classique" façon kimono chiffonné, pieds-z'en-l'air, peau plissée, diamètres improbables et faciès résignés ne m'a jamais remué l'intérieur de le corps - que j'ai pourtant fort émotif love.

peut-être d'ailleurs pointes-tu là (si je puis dire...) ce qui ne plaît pas chez lui, tout semble assez désincarné. 
paradoxalement Hiroshige, plus stylisé, moins figuratif, rend ses personnages plus vivants.

qzk


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2008)

Ouéééééééé! Le professeur Bourremoilmou est de retour! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

Collection 10M2 au centre Oui à Grenoble

Le site du centre ici

Et une petite image qui va bien 





Pour faire court, il s'agit de la collection d'un jeune galleriste.
La particularité ce cette collection, est qu'elle est composée à la fois d'oeuvre complète d'artistes encore peu connus, mais également des "reliques" d'oeuvres d'artistes internationaux.
Ainsi un dessin de grand-mère côtoie 1m de perles de Gonzalès-Torres...

La collection devient de ce fait, une oeuvre en elle-même, un choix ironique face au marché de l'art.


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2008)

Au catastrophique Musée du quai Branly, (Si vous voulez en parler on ouvre un autre fil ) 2 petites expos ma foi bien sympathiques.

D'abord la très sobre : 
Upside Down - Les Arctiques autour des arts esquimaux
Pour faire plus sobre que la présentation officielle, des &#339;uvres d'art (petites sculptures en os, bois&#8230 esquimaux présentées dans un décor blanc

Ensuite la très intéressante : L&#8217;esprit Mingei au Japon : de l&#8217;artisanat populaire au design

Une approche plutôt historique d'une filiation entre l'artisanat japonais/coréen/chinois et le design "contemporain". (Yanagi / Noguchi / Charlotte Perrian&#8230





​


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

J' y bosse ne ce moment, à Branly. Quand j'en aurais fini avec eux, je vous raconterai deux ou trois trucs... 
En attendant, j'irais voir la rétro Sophie Ristelhueber, la grande prétresse des cicatrices, à la Galerie du Jeu de Paume.


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2011)

_Vous vous ennuyez sec en ce mois de février pluvieux.
Voter dose de rire quotidienne flirte avec le zéro.
Vous n'avez plus goût à rien.
&#8230;_


Bibi à la solution







Rendez-vous au 104, le nouvel établissement de la ville de Paris dédié à la création et la production artistique, pour voir l'exposition rétrospective consacré à l'artiste vidéaste Pierrick Sorin.

Je vous conseille d'entrer au 104 par la rue Curial. Une fois le porche passé et les plan et prospectus de l'expo en mains, revenez sur vos pas et commencez par la salle curial. Un bon début pour se plonger dans l'univers décalé et burlesque de cet artiste.
Ensuite voguez de salle en atelier pour visionner plus de vingt années de travaux. Sur votre route, vous croiserez le Manège Carré Sénard de la compagnie Royal de Luxe. L'endroit idéal où laisser vos bambins le temps d'aller voir la projection de _143 positions érotiques_, la seule pièce à déconseiller aux petits. Ils pourront aussi se perdre dans le Labyrinthe en carton ondulé de Michelangelo Pistoletto, artiste majeur de l'Arte Povera.
Profitez c'est gratuit et jusqu'au 27 février&#8230;


----------

